# How do you make extra money on the side?



## Sudoku (1 Jul 2016)

Just out of curiosity, seeing as we could all do with an extra bit of cash every now and then. 

I usually try and pick up a few extra shifts at work, my cousin has a second property that she leases, and one of my friends has started freelance consulting as an additional stream of income.

What do you do to earn extra money?


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2016)

In my opinion people should look at cutting back on spending rather than trying to earn extra money. Time is an expensive commodity too, so spending more of it in work is not a good use of it, if you can avoid it. I'm always amazed at how people are always claiming to be broke but are yet constantly posting photos from various concerts, dinners out, trips to the euros etc.

e.g. Bruce Springsteen tickets for recent concert ranged from E65 up to E130. Add in dinner beforehand, drinks, transport, possible overnight stay and you're easily up to E250 - E300 to see a band that you've probably seen before and can listen to at home for free. How many extra hours work are needed to finance that one night!

Proper budgeting goes a long way to alleviating the need for extra emergency cash.


----------



## Branz (2 Jul 2016)

Username, I don't think the OP has a budgeting issue, in addition, time is also a valuable commodity, so I sense perhaps an element of a 
_Non sequitur _in your argument


----------



## Boyd (2 Jul 2016)

I didn't say OP had budgeting issue. OP asked a general question about earning extra money, I gave an altervative (and in my opinion constructive) answer about how it's much harder to earn extra than spend less of what you already have (tax wise included). I'm not sure what the Latin is for that....


----------



## Dan Murray (2 Jul 2016)

I'm with Branz on this - I find it irritating when someone asks a specific question and people answer a different question. Has happened to me many times.

Back to OP - Sorry, I've no bright ideas for you....


----------



## Jon Stark (3 Jul 2016)

username123 said:


> In my opinion people should look at cutting back on spending rather than trying to earn extra money. Time is an expensive commodity too, so spending more of it in work is not a good use of it, if you can avoid it. I'm always amazed at how people are always claiming to be broke but are yet constantly posting photos from various concerts, dinners out, trips to the euros etc.
> 
> e.g. Bruce Springsteen tickets for recent concert ranged from E65 up to E130. Add in dinner beforehand, drinks, transport, possible overnight stay and you're easily up to E250 - E300 to see a band that you've probably seen before and can listen to at home for free. How many extra hours work are needed to finance that one night!
> 
> Proper budgeting goes a long way to alleviating the need for extra emergency cash.



But where do you draw the line?

Following the logic of your post to its conclusion, spending money on anything discretionary could be seen as unnecessary.

Do you think anyone who has an expensive hobby is foolish for spending time and money on it?

Your post completely fails to recognise the idea of utility, and that it differs from one person to another. So the Springsteen gig that you see as a waste of space, might be the highlight of someone else's year and cheap at twice the price in their opinion. Neither of you are wrong, just different preferences coming to bear.

So if someone asks the question the OP has, I fail to see how the reply above is helpful to them.

As for the OP, I've no bright ideas either - I don't have the time, but if I did the only thing I'd be likely to do is give grinds or classes in my field of expertise.


----------



## nappy7000 (29 Aug 2016)

Grinds for leaving cert students or surveys for Irish companies... call door to door, interview in suppermarkets or at airports. It is not big money but it might pay for one less bill a month.


----------



## thedaddyman (30 Aug 2016)

ebay or a car boot sale to clear out you house, you get the satisfaction of getting rid of clutter and make a few bob. In the past I've used an auction house out in the country as well that does house clearances , it's amazing that someone will give you €15 for a broken lawnmower that I'd been meaning to take to the dump but never got round to it.


----------



## Buddyboy (30 Aug 2016)

To answer the OPs question, I do some adult education classes in my local community school, in one of my hobbies. This gives a small bit of discretionary income.  I don't do it for the money, but that I like the activity. 

But I also agree with Username123, I find his post to be a useful alternative view. I don't think he was arguing against the OP, just expanding the _discussion _(the OP did say it was "out of curiosity" after all).


----------



## star32 (23 Sep 2016)

I take in students usually from Trinity college. They are foreign so stay with me all week from September til may. Rent out the boxroom and they look after themselves. Hassle free and tax free and me and my kids get to meet some cool and lovely people.


----------



## XMarks (23 Sep 2016)

I hire people for short projects from either peopleperhour or upwork. Both are great sites for individuals to earn a bit extra on the side from home (data entry, social media marketing, web design, translation services etc). They are global sites but I generally hire people from the UK and Ireland as they are native English speakers.


----------



## willyfones (23 Sep 2016)

Training and lecturing on the side can be a nice earner,, generally once a week from 6 - 9pm  I second the rent a room scheme good for tax free extra income..  I have a friend who drives a taxi on the odd weekend for extra cash..     Air b n b is a good way to let a room  as you can work it around when it suits you..     But I am also of the mindset of a penny saved is a penny earned..


----------

